

Ask HN: Categories for HN? - mantazer

If a categories feature existed , what types of categories would you see Hacker News having?
======
acjohnson55
I'd prefer there to not be categories. There's definitely something to be said
for the discovery and discussion that occurs when the only prefiltering you
can really do is based on the title of the article. There's something nice
about forcing everyone to coexist in the same bubble. Plus, there's already
Reddit for granular discussion.

~~~
mantazer
I agree. But, hypothetically speaking...

~~~
acjohnson55
Programming, hardware, science, business, economics, policy?

